# 坐得紧一点儿 / 紧点儿坐



## L3P

Hi,everybody!

If there`re a number of long benches to sit on outside,and people keep coming,so the attendant asks them to sit closer to each other to 坐下 more people,are the two sentences of the same meaning:

今天来的人真不少，请你们坐得紧一点儿，好不好？
今天来的人真不少，请你们紧点儿坐，好不好？

Is there a difference if people are just going to sit down (they`re still up) and they`re already sitting down? 


Thank you.


----------



## lglfa

almost the same, 在我看来差不多，反正我听着是没有任何问题的


----------



## lovin4u

No difference. If I had to say something, the feeling between these two sentences are different: the first sounds like a normal people, and the second gives me a little bit Beijing accent. That's it.


----------



## lovin4u

your sentences are all ok, i would like to say 今天来的人真不少，请你们坐紧点儿，好不好？.


----------



## Skatinginbc

L3P said:


> 请你们坐得紧一点儿


请你们 signals an imperative mood (e.g., Please be quiet.  Please sit down), which does not go with the descriptive, resultative 得.  It is therefore NOT grammatical in my book.  It should have been 请你们坐紧点儿, as suggested by lovin4u.


L3P said:


> 请你们紧点儿坐


省点儿用, 慢点儿走, *快点儿*来, 紧点儿坐...All sound natural to me.


----------



## learntheworld

L3P said:


> If there`re a number of long benches to sit on outside,and people keep coming,so the attendant asks them to sit closer to each other to 坐下 more people,are the two sentences of the same meaning:
> 
> 今天来的人真不少，请你们坐得紧一点儿，好不好？
> 今天来的人真不少，请你们紧点儿坐，好不好？



Yes, largely they both mean the same.




L3P said:


> Is there a difference if people are just going to sit down (they`re still up) and they`re already sitting down?


I think there's no such difference.

Besides, if I was to say it, maybe I would say "请你们坐近一点儿".


----------



## fyl

I personally have no trouble with 得 in imperative mood. I think using 得 in imperative sentences is what I always do and what I constantly read.
I agree with above that 近 sounds better than 紧.


----------



## Skatinginbc

请你们坐近一点儿 ==> ask a group of people to sit closer to the speaker or a couple to sit closer to each other (老师向全班说： 请你们坐近一点儿 ==> The teacher wants them to move closer to him).
请你们紧点儿坐 ==> ask a group of people to cram into a tight space (摄影师向全班说： 请你们紧点儿坐 ==> The photographer wants them to move closer to one another). 

你给我坐得近点儿!  你给我听得清楚!  你给我记得住!


----------



## fyl

Well, it seems 得 isn't always correct. 你给我坐得近点儿 sounds ok but the other two sounds sounds wrong. If they were 作为一名间谍，你潜入对方机构以后要时时留心，事事都要听得清楚、看得明白 and 你要记得牢一点儿, I have no problem with them. I'm not quite sure about the reason.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I would still say 要时时留心，事事听清楚、看明白, 要记牢点儿, without the resultative 得.


----------



## learntheworld

请你们坐近一点儿  could also be understood as asking others to sit closer to the speaker in some contexts.

I was thinking about the immovable long benches like those in the park and in that case it could only mean sitting closer to each other on one bench, if they don't mind sitting on the ground in order to get closer to the speaker.

About the usage of 得, I agree with fyl that it's not always correct to use it in the imperative.

"看清楚。" (look carefully) (Correct as an imperative. )

"看得清楚。"   It's *wrong as an imperative use*. It's about the ability or possibility of seeing things clearly.

Nevertheless, "看得清楚一点。" (look more carefully) is correct as an imperative. 

"玩得开心。" (have fun) Correct as an imperative. 

请你们坐得紧。 Wrong. 

请你们坐得紧一点儿。 Correct. 

请你们坐得近一点儿。 Correct. 

So maybe there're exceptions. Some are fine and some are not.


----------



## Skatinginbc

坐近一点儿 <> 坐远一点儿  ==> 请你们坐远一点, 好吗? 
坐紧一点儿 <> 坐开一点儿  ==> 请你们坐开一点, 好吗?  请你们坐得开一点, 好吗?   想开点儿.  请你想得开点儿, 好吗?


----------



## learntheworld

Though I prefer 请你们坐开一点 and 请你想开点, these two sentences, i.e. 请你们坐得开一点 and 请你想得开点, are both acceptable to me.


----------

